# CPU temperature in notification bar?



## moccor (Jul 10, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: ROM Update Utility (RUU)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Does anyone know of any application that can display battery and CPU temperature in the notification bar?


----------

